# Riding stables Bowness on Windermere



## Cloball (14 November 2017)

Bit of a weird one. I know there used to be a riding stables that used the fields at Goodley Dale (now a school) a long long time ago and I think the old building is still there somewhere on Lake Road. I was just wondering on the off chance if anyone knew what happened to it or  anything about it. I am pretty sure the stables are derelict but I would have loved to know what it looked like.


----------



## teacups (15 November 2017)

I never knew that! How long ago was this?

I would have thought any derelict building like that would by now have been converted into holiday cottages.


----------



## Cloball (15 November 2017)

So would I! I am not sure how far back it was which is why I am curious. I love old style stables and would love a good nosey. I have a peer over the wall today whilst the road was quiet and the building is still there an looks relatively freshly painted but all shut up and overgrown with trees and the roof looks a bit saggy!


----------



## teacups (16 November 2017)

Do you live in the area? You need to find an old farmer-type, or a local family which has been there a few generations, perhaps - they might know.
I was at school in the 80s in that area but can't remember it - didn't go into Windermere much though.
Or you could find out from the Land Registry who the owner is. 
It's odd that it's both overgrown, in need of repair, yet freshly painted.


----------



## Cloball (16 November 2017)

I found out about to when I used to work in the local chemist (source of all gossip and information) I grew up in Windermere in the 00's. Good idea with the land registry! I'm not sure why I am so curious really, my parents are still local and I have also piqued my mums interest she's going to ask about. My current theory is it's owned by the same people who own the school grounds or the local hotel 2 doors down as it's painted a similar colour, or it's own by Patty's who own most of Windermere


----------



## BlackRider (19 November 2017)

Did it used to be called Wynlass Beck or something like that?

i remember riding there many years ago, and drove passed on Friday - was trying to work out where it used to be.


----------



## Cereus (20 November 2017)

I used to ride at those stables in the late 1950's.  Elleray school (now Windermere School) used to offer weekly riding lessons there,  led by a Miss Jagger who would come and collect us from school in her old banger.  There were maybe half a dozen horses there at the time, and the lessons took place in the field where there is a health centre now.  Was surprised to see the stables still there in 2008.


----------



## teacups (20 November 2017)

Thanks! 

I must have a look next time I'm there - know where the health centre is, just never spotted the stables. 

When I was around in the 80s & later, there was a riding school up on the main Ambleside road, by the little roundabout - I think that was Wynlass Beck. Not sure though.

OP, the chemist's job sounds much better than the waitressing/chambermaiding jobs I used to do <g>


----------



## Cloball (20 November 2017)

It was a fab job my mum still works there now!

Wynlass beck was where I used to ride/'lived' as a teen in the early noughties unfortunately it was built over many years ago the original big house is still there on the hill above the cooks corner round about and the old coach house is where the old entrance used to be which still has the name. There is a footpath down along the side if anyone is interested but you can see anything of what used to be there which is such a shame. I loved my weekends and holidays there mucking out for rides. If you went trekking there between 2001 and 2004 ish I might have met you!


----------



## Cloball (20 November 2017)

Cereus said:



			I used to ride at those stables in the late 1950's.  Elleray school (now Windermere School) used to offer weekly riding lessons there,  led by a Miss Jagger who would come and collect us from school in her old banger.  There were maybe half a dozen horses there at the time, and the lessons took place in the field where there is a health centre now.  Was surprised to see the stables still there in 2008.
		
Click to expand...

That's fascinating thank you so much for replying. The stables are still standing it seems and haven't been developed.


----------



## 8058nicci (7 June 2020)

I learned to ride in the 70s there,my mum rode there before I was born, still there and unspoilt as we drove past last year. Miss Jagger was both brilliant and terrifying!!


----------

